Ask HN: What terminal you use? iTerm or Native Terminal? Why? - mayyuen318
======
informatimago
xterm, so I have the same on MacOSX and on Linux, and because it's very
stable. Also it's very easy to create an xterm from script.

But in truth, most of my shelling (which is probably what you wanted to ask)
is done with emacs M-x shell, so without any terminal emulator. (Also notice
that most of the rest of my shelling, done in xterm, is actually done in
screen).

------
ato42
native macOS and HyperTerm (i'll drop native when HyperTerm has no more tty
bugs). Native because i find iTerm a bit laggy when handling multiple windows
with multiple tabs. HyperTerm because ElectronJS <3

------
herbst
Terminator usually, on Mac i use iTerm because it is the closest to
Terminator.

------
ta0967
rxvt-unicode, "urxvtd -f -o -q" in my ~/.xinitrc.

------
gjvc
xterm with 10x20 fixed font, fo' life

------
executesorder66
rxvt-unicode

It's easy to configure for my setup.

